# Help for Pets of Deployed Military



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Please post any foster agencies available for those service members who have been deployed-either if your group takes them as a matter of policy, or if you know of any reputable groups who do. 

Thanks!


----------



## shilohsmom

Heres one!!! 
http://www.guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org


----------



## shilohsmom

old link. removed. -mod


----------



## AbbyK9

old links. removed. -mod


----------



## Guest

Here's another one:

old link. removed. -mod

Although Odin went to my best friend when I was deployed and Hop Sing went to my sister, I do know of many fine stories from troops in my unit who had their pets fostered through both Guardian Angels for Soldier's Pets and Operation Noble Foster. 

My own state is starting up their own fostering service in readiness for our deployment next year to Afghanistan. This way pets can stay within the state and soldiers can more easily get their pets to the foster provider.

Thanks, Jean, for providing a spot for this information to become a sticky.


----------



## pupresq

Anyone know if these groups will take and place dogs surrendered to shelters by military personnel?


----------



## dd

My experience with these is that they are all full to bursting and closed to intake.


----------



## Guest

> Originally Posted By: pupresqAnyone know if these groups will take and place dogs surrendered to shelters by military personnel?


I have no experience with that. That would be a rescue and that's not what the ones I've had soldiers in my unit deal with them about. They only do fostering so far as I know. I have had several soldiers in my unit use a couple of these groups to great effect. This still goes on. We just had about a hundred troops from my state return from Afghanistan last fall and some had used Guardian Angels and got their pets back. They weren't in my unit, but I attended their homecoming.


----------



## daniella5574

*Fostering available for deployed military*

I am a member of Soldiers Angels, (we adopt out/send care packages ect to deployed military and have veterans projects). I came accross this today while working on the site, it is a program that has members who are willing to foster pets for service members who get deployed, and then the pets are reunited with their families when they return. I thought this was a great program and worth posting so people know they have options, and something we can use to refer people to should they need this service. The link is http://www.guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org/


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Fostering available for deployed military*

Oops I see that someone has already posted the link, sorry for the duplicate.


----------



## Pepper311

Anyone that can help should. We took in meatball for a friend that was going into the marines. We ended keeping him but the friend still sees him and we are still friends. We said he can have meatball back but he lives in an apartment. 

Please help our soldiers dogs. They do so much for us .


----------

